# MacArthur study Bible?



## Shane (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi everyone 

I have a number of bibles one of which is the MacArthur study bible NKJV which I got quite a while back.

I realise he is dispensational but can anyone tell me if there are any other problems in his teaching/theology?

God Bless


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 6, 2005)

I agree with Josh. Johnnie Mac rescued me from liberalism. I never bought any of his Dispensational arguments. Soteriologically speaking, he is quite sound and I have found the Mac Study Bible to be useful.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 6, 2005)

> His Study Bible was a major tool in making me study the DoGs further...



Me too!

I enjoy his study bible but his comments in most of Daniel and all of Revelation are pointless to me. I kind of wish I hadn't have gotten it for those reasons alone. But I was a dispie myself when I did.


----------



## Irishcat922 (Jan 6, 2005)

I wore a couple of them out, I disregarded his notes for the most part on eschatology.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 6, 2005)

Man, oh, man!! ANOTHER book I absolutely "need"! You guys are wearing me out! :bigsmile:


----------



## Robin (Jan 6, 2005)

The new "Reformation Study" Bible - ESV - is wonderful.

MacArthur is not there yet. (Nice guy, though.)

Robin


----------



## govols (Jan 7, 2005)

I wish it had a larger concordance.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Robin_ The new "Reformation Study" Bible - ESV - is wonderful. Robin



Ah, I have hear of this new and marvelous thing, but have not been able to find it! Please tell me, where did you get your copy? I understand it has the notes from the Geneva Bible in it. If this be so, this WILL be my next purchase!!


----------



## Robin (Jan 8, 2005)

Hey Ivan,

You should be able to obtain an ESV Reformation Study Bible from Amazon.com. But the best is Westminster Theological Seminary Bookstore in San Diego - Good prices; excellent shipping - hands-down best selection of Covenant/Reformed material - Period.

http://www.wtsbooks.com/

Check-out their CD lectures by some of the best Reformed profs there!!! (I'm doing Edmond Clowney, "Christ in all of the OT" --- absolutely awe inspiring!)

(I think that was a Reformed Infommercial )

Robin

[Edited on 1-8-2005 by Robin]


----------



## Ivan (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Robin_ You should be able to obtain an ESV Reformation Study Bible from Amazon.com.
> (I think that was a Reformed Infommercial )



Thanks for the commerical!  

Am I correct that the ESV Reformation Study Bible with have the Geneva study notes in it?


----------



## Robin (Jan 8, 2005)

Yes, Ivan, it does look as though the Geneva notes will be there -- however, it doesn't state it like that.

RC Sproul is the editor - and my ad infers all study notes are Reformed. Packer; Boice; Grudem are among the scholars.

It should be out Feb/March.

Anyway....it is the BEST so far! (Ditch the NIV, fast!)

Meanwhile....an extraordinary benefit is the *ESV narrated* on CD or MP3 by Max McLean:

http://www.listenersbible.com/products.html

If you don't know about him - get to! Astonishing!!!!

I play his CD's in the car - I can't begin to explain the powerful changes that began once I H E A R D the book of Romans - read from beginning to end, without stopping (just like that congregation did 2,000 years ago). W H O A!

Now we can both read and hear a sound, understandable rendition of the TEXT.

 Again, I say, read or listen to big hunks of Scripture -- never clip them out of context....THAT changes everything!

SDG,

Robin


----------



## D. Paul (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Robin_
> Hey Ivan,
> 
> You should be able to obtain an ESV Reformation Study Bible from Amazon.com. But the best is Westminster Theological Seminary Bookstore in San Diego - Good prices; excellent shipping - hands-down best selection of Covenant/Reformed material - Period.
> ...



Robin, I searched WTS for the ESV version but all I saw was NIV as the version for the Reformation Study Bible.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Robin_
> Meanwhile....an extraordinary benefit is the *ESV narrated* on CD or MP3 by Max McLean:
> 
> http://www.listenersbible.com/products.html
> ...



Sounds great, no pun intended! Ah, another purchase. I need money! Send money!!


----------



## Ivan (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D. Paul_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Robin_
> ...



It comes out in about a month, I think. At least at CBD.


----------



## bond-servant (Jan 20, 2005)

Ditto. Also looked on Amazon - it's not yet released. 
Robin, how did you get one?


----------



## Ivan (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bond-servant_
> Ditto. Also looked on Amazon - it's not yet released.
> Robin, how did you get one?



Yeah!! 

How did you??? Inside connections???


----------

